# General > The Literature Network >  Edit feature not working?

## Calidore

I tried to edit a post, and while the Save, Go Advanced, and Cancel buttons all depress when you click on them, nothing actually happens. Same result in both Firefox and Internet Explorer on my computer, as well as Firefox on my Android phone. Anyone else experiencing this?

----------


## Danik 2016

This usually happens to me when I take some time in writing a post. Officially I am still logged in (my username appears at the top of the page) but I can´t post or edit my post any more.

Ways one can use to circunwent it:

_1- Saving ones post by bits while writing it.(As I´m doing now)

2-Writing the whole text on Word or similar and then paste the whole text on LitNet.

3-If one forgets to use one of the both methods above, one still can copy the unposted text and then repeat the whole procedure of logging in to paste and post it._

I think some eletronical features were introduced, probably to desencourage the spammers, who need time to flood the site with their spam.

----------


## YesNo

I am having similar problems with edit and replying with quote. I write stories and poems in Google Docs and cut and paste them here so that would be Danik's 2nd option. Otherwise, I assume I will not be able to edit what I type here. It could be a way to discourage spammers.

----------


## Danik 2016

> I am having similar problems with edit and replying with quote. I write stories and poems in Google Docs and cut and paste them here so that would be Danik's 2nd option. Otherwise, I assume I will not be able to edit what I type here. It could be a way to discourage spammers.


The problem seems to be how much time one spends on LitNet, but document editing is possible if either you save your larger posts by bits or if you return to it after logging in for a second time.
The last weeks I have been editing a larger Google document from my LitNet inbox. Sometimes I spend more than one hour on it and when I come out of the inbox I usually have been logged out authomatically from LitNet.

----------


## YesNo

I don't think I get logged out of LitNet. Pages have started recently to display in a strange way. The top part of the page displays rapidly and then the bottom part takes some time to show up.

----------


## Danik 2016

That sounds more like slow connection, Yes/No. This happens to me with the internet in general, when my connection is slow.

----------


## Calidore

Totally forgot about this thread, but I should clarify:. My problem wasn't losing posts in progress (I also usually type long ones in a text editor, and LitNet also has an autosave/recovery feature that works when I need it). My problem was not being able to edit posts after posting. However, I just needed to do that again, and it's now been fixed. Thanks to whoever that was!

----------


## kiz_paws

I also am experiencing this problem. Exactly as you described it, Calidore.
Hope this improves as it is annoying/embarrassing to not be able to correct something...

----------


## kiz_paws

Well, tried just now to EDIT a post from yesterday.
Still doesn't work. 
I had thought that perhaps I had to leave a day in between posting something and then editing it.
*sigh*
As mentioned above, I can press SAVE, but nothing happens...

----------


## Danik 2016

I have noticed that one can´t edit or delete very old posts any more, but my post above from July still alows editing. 
Other peers have complained about editing problems too. I wonder if there are differences depending from where you access the site.

As you are a long standing member I would contact one of the monitors, kiz.

----------


## kiz_paws

Well thank you indeed, Danik.  :Smile: 
Guess I have no choice but to bug Admin... Cuz I've tried everything else...

----------


## Calidore

Recently it worked
Now it doesn't work again
Hopefully fixed soon

----------


## kiz_paws

I sent a PM to Admin ... perhaps they can unwind this mystery...

----------


## kiz_paws

Well good now!
I tried to Edit a post, and was successful.
Thanks, Admin.  :Smile:

----------

